# Rogers vs Lesnar



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I can see alot of fans are impressed with rogers. With that said who takes this fight if it ever happened?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree totally.............


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Come on. Rogers was impressive, but Lesnar is on a different level.


----------



## creepjacker (Jul 19, 2009)

I still think a pissed off Lesnar can beat anyone, including Fedor.

I've never seen anyone man handle Mir like that, and Mir could easily beat Rogers if he didnt try to stand and trade with him.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry, Lesnar would make quicker work of Rodgers than Fedor did.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Not even close. I wasn't impressed with Rogers at all last night. Lesnar might just knock him out like Fedor did with the way Rogers carries his hands so low. Lesnar would take him down and it wouldn't be long until the fight would be stopped.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

why would lesnar make quick work of rogers? The same guy that couldnt even finish heath herring who is wheey past his sell by date???


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> why would lesnar make quick work of rogers? The same guy that couldnt even finish heath herring who is wheey past his sell by date???


maybe you didnt see the same fight i did, cause the fight i seen, lesnar wasnt trying to ko herring, he was punishing him for his prefight mouth. lesnar beat on herring like a little bitch round after round and herring could do absolutey nothing about it.

at the end of the fight i dont remember seeing herring running his mouth like rodgers did last night after fedor clocked him. lol


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

raymel1 said:


> maybe you didnt see the same fight i did, cause the fight i seen, lesnar wasnt trying to ko herring, he was punishing him for his prefight mouth. lesnar beat on herring like a little bitch round after round and herring could do absolutey nothing about it.
> 
> at the end of the fight i dont remember seeing herring running his mouth like rodgers did last night after fedor clocked him. lol


very nice point:thumbsup:


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> very nice point:thumbsup:


THANK YOU SIR!:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rogers would KO Lesnar. I'd give Rogers the edge in experience and standup.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol will laugh my face off when carwin KO's lesnar so alot of ppl can STFU. Lesnar seems to want to punish alot of ppl ...yawn


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone who is gonna ko Lesnar has to do it with 1 punch cuz as soon as Lesnar is dazed he is gonna take the guy down, regain his composure, and blast the hell out of him with that right hand until the ref jumps in


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> Lol will laugh my face off when carwin KO's lesnar so alot of ppl can STFU. Lesnar seems to want to punish alot of ppl ...yawn


better start thinking now about how you're gonna respond when Lesnar beats carwin.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Anyone who is gonna ko Lesnar has to do it with 1 punch cuz as soon as Lesnar is dazed he is gonna take the guy down, regain his composure, and blast the hell out of him with that right hand until the ref jumps in


This hasn't been proven. He's only fought 5 times, we still don't know how solid his chin is.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

J.P. said:


> This hasn't been proven. He's only fought 5 times, we still don't know how solid his chin is.


Well, most Lesnar haters have already decided he has a glass chin.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

raymel1 said:


> better start thinking now about how you're gonna respond when Lesnar beats carwin.


not if carwin (as shit as he is) lands one on his chin. It'd be nearly as laughable as wehn lesnar tried to stand up with mir got kneed in the face and took it to the ground....Lesnar can run as long as he likes but he can delay his fight with carwin because he's got a cold but he's gonna run into velasquez, dos santos minotauro at some point.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock Lesnar's Professional Record


07/11/2009 Frank Mir UFC 100 

08/09/2008 Heath Herring UFC 87: Seek & Destroy 

11/15/2008 Randy Couture UFC 91: Couture vs. Lesnar 

07/11/2009 Frank Mir UFC 100 

Of these, who is it that carwin is favored over?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Lesnar would TOOL Rogers. Rogers can't stop Brocks takedown, and that is prettymuch all it would take. 

I think Brocks chin is fine, the fact that people only have that 5 seconds of offense from Mir 2 to prove some unproven point, shows that people are really jumping the gun on what they know about Lesnar. Mir is a HW, he hit Lesnar with all he had, and it barely phased him, seeing as he took control immediately. So his chin appears to be far from glass.

Look at Rashads early fights and look at him now, Lesnar is going to continue to develop and get better, and the world would be a better place if people didn't waste their times hating, when they could be enjoying watching the beast fight, win or lose.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

raymel1 said:


> maybe you didnt see the same fight i did, cause the fight i seen, lesnar wasnt trying to ko herring, he was punishing him for his prefight mouth. lesnar beat on herring like a little bitch round after round and herring could do absolutey nothing about it.
> 
> at the end of the fight i dont remember seeing herring running his mouth like rodgers did last night after fedor clocked him. lol



Double Agreed, very nice points. 

Also, Herring is a tough sob, and no we didn't see Lesnar KO him, but we did see him punch him so hard he did a backflip. And what was the deal with Rogers man, I thought he was really disrespectful after the fight, especially after all the praise Fedor gave him. He was trying to stare him down and everything after he just got KTFO! what an idiot


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

raymel1 said:


> Brock Lesnar's Professional Record
> 
> 
> 07/11/2009 Frank Mir UFC 100
> ...


Yawn! Lesnars only advantage is his size....thats it. Cant wait till lesnar goes the way of bob sapp.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> Yawn! Lesnars only advantage is his size....thats it. Cant wait till lesnar goes the way of bob sapp.


oh i think maybe his wrestling skills might help him a little. :confused02:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

At this point of their career - Lesnar. But Lesnar's reign won't last long.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

J.P. said:


> This hasn't been proven. He's only fought 5 times, we still don't know how solid his chin is.


This coming in defense of Rogers after he was KO'ed?

You're right that we haven't seen much of Lesnar's chin. However, Lesnar isn't going to stand and bang with Rogers. He's going to close the distance and take him down.

Everyone talks about size and strength, but honestly lesnar is another breed of human in the size/strength/speed department. he's truly a freak. It sucks, but it's true. Rogers is strong and big, but can't hold Lesnar's jock strap when it comes to speed and athleticism.

Lesnar will only lose to a lucky KO or a very skilled submission artist.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Yawn! Lesnars only advantage is his size....thats it. Cant wait till lesnar goes the way of bob sapp.


Love him or hate him, it's hard to argue against the fact that his skills have been improving drastically with each fight. He's not the same fighter that lost to Mir, and he's not the same fighter that beat Couture.

If you can't see his athletic talent and amazing wrestling skills, I don't know what to tell you. 

I'm not a Brock fan, but I find myself posting in his defense so much because people are so blind to the dude's skills.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Really would have to see this fight. Its like 50-50 in my head. All depends on how the fight starts out. Either way I know it wouldnt go to a decision but dont know who would win.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Puncher's chance.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

it's premature to judge this fight...we have to see how lesnar does against a man his size carwin


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I say Rogers....I think he could do to Brock what he wanted to do to Fedor....:thumbsup:


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Brock would win, he wouldn't stand-up with Rogers because he knows Rogers stand-up is good. But Rogers ground game is not a near as good as his. I was impressed with Rogers fight with Fedor. But I was more impressed with the KO punch from Fedor. I cant wait until I see Brock beat Carwin. Then everyone will be in agreement that we need to see Brock vs Fedor.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

What it would come down to is TDD, Rogers I imagine would get taken down at will by Lesnar. Once Rogers was down I think it wouldn't take long for Lesnar to donkey kong his way to victory.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

When is Lesnar NOT pissed off? 



creepjacker said:


> I still think a pissed off Lesnar can beat anyone, including Fedor.
> 
> I've never seen anyone man handle Mir like that, and Mir could easily beat Rogers if he didnt try to stand and trade with him.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Roger's has some pretty good hands but I still see Lesnar taking this...


----------

